# Easier for the Ladies?



## veroli (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello All, I’m Veronica, a Chilean American getting ready to join you all in Dubai. My boss as told me that I am moving in the next 3 months to head up the design office of our company. I'm excited, and have bought books, and read website after website, and so many of the threads on here. You have no idea what a useful tool this has been! 

I would be the only agent from my company moving ,and it would be a small office I need to staff of 3 to 7 people. I'm not actually worried about running things, but I am curious if it is problematic to be a 26 year old woman running an office. From a cultural perspective, would I be better off hiring women to work for me? I don't want to make a man uncomfortable or resentful because they are taking direction from a young woman, but I want to hire the best people for the job! has anyone encountered a similar concern? (maybe I should only hire expats!)

I know that Dubai is very international, and liberal as compared to the rest of the Middle East, but are there any concerns about getting visas, apartments, drivers licenses redtape, or more basic transactions that are more complicated because you are a single woman? I’ve lived in Chile, United States, Spain, and Italy. I would say that in all of them there are some things that are easier to do as a woman (get out of traffic tickets, get a bartender’s attention), and some that are harder (bargaining the price of a car, joining a golf club). I am wondering if anyone has noticed those kinds of subtleties and where.

It sounds like you all get together pretty frequently, that’s good to hear. I get a little nervous about starting in a place where I know absolutely no one, but then my sense of adventure kicks in! 

Nice to meet you all! Thanks for the info!

Veronica


----------



## Immortal (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Veroli,

What company r u planning to set up ?


----------



## ag21west (Dec 21, 2008)

Veroli I would like to hear more about the company and staff you will be putting together as well!


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

hahahha. You guys are bad. 

Veroli, I dont think you'll have a problem 'being the boss'. Most of the people you'll hire will be expatriots anyways, with only a few, if any, locals. You'll enjoy the culture and the country, I think.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Where will your office be located?

Free Zones (Media City, Jeb Ali...) or in the Dubai municipality?

Brace yourself! and try to hire the most competent candidates 

-Joey


----------



## veroli (Dec 1, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Where will your office be located?
> 
> Free Zones (Media City, Jeb Ali...) or in the Dubai municipality?
> 
> ...


It's a lighting design firm, I'm a little iffly on the exact location other than it is on SZR in one of the skyscrapers, but my boss had talked with our agent about the free zones. I don't really understand the free zone idea, sounds more production/industry type companies from what I could read and gather.

I will have a car and I am comfortable driving fast with terrible drivers all over the road. I know traffic is a nightmare, but is there any good place I should be thinking to live? my boss said a 2-bedroom apartment. I've looked at Dubizzle, but I have a hard time understanding what exactly is being offered in the listings, whether they are total pieces of crap, or if they are even built yet!

Thanks for the advice, Competence is key! Should be an exciting change, but I’ll miss California


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

veroli said:


> It's a lighting design firm, I'm a little iffly on the exact location other than it is on SZR in one of the skyscrapers, but my boss had talked with our agent about the free zones. I don't really understand the free zone idea, sounds more production/industry type companies from what I could read and gather.
> 
> I will have a car and I am comfortable driving fast with terrible drivers all over the road. I know traffic is a nightmare, but is there any good place I should be thinking to live? my boss said a 2-bedroom apartment. I've looked at Dubizzle, but I have a hard time understanding what exactly is being offered in the listings, whether they are total pieces of crap, or if they are even built yet!
> 
> Thanks for the advice, Competence is key! Should be an exciting change, but I’ll miss California


free zone is good for trading but you will still need a showroom I assume, so might not be very practical for you!!

the area where you want to live depends on where you will be working. try to be as close as possible to work is the usual advice...


----------



## mohd_afthab (Dec 11, 2008)

What is your recruitement strategy ? Do you already have people selected for ur firm, or are u planning to hire after you come down? Do let me know if you need man power...


----------



## veroli (Dec 1, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> free zone is good for trading but you will still need a showroom I assume, so might not be very practical for you!!
> 
> the area where you want to live depends on where you will be working. try to be as close as possible to work is the usual advice...


Yep, i'm going to wait a bit to get bigger details settled and I'm sure I'll be asking fir everyone's advice once I think I have an idea of where to live in relation to my work.

thanks for the advice!


----------



## veroli (Dec 1, 2008)

mohd_afthab said:


> What is your recruitement strategy ? Do you already have people selected for ur firm, or are u planning to hire after you come down? Do let me know if you need man power...


We have a local agent who is closely tied to our US offices. I assume he will have a hand if not full control in recruitement with feedback regarding our design needs and skill set from our US Headquarters and me. I'll certainly keep this board in mind as a resource if other arrangements need to me made.

Thanks!


----------



## mohd_afthab (Dec 11, 2008)

Great... If you need some manpower, do post here with the required skillsets.. maybe i could help.


----------



## patience (Nov 17, 2008)

From one business woman to another, I really don't find any difference working in Dubai to working in the UK. I do however find that business people in Dubai have more of a positive attitude. There are many women ion Dubia running there own business and there is always 
The International Business Women's Group, IBWG DUBAI, business women, women group, business group, professional, career woman, group luncheons, Dubai, uae, united arab emirates

Good Luck


----------

